# Map of Senior Living Facilities



## SifuPhil (Aug 15, 2013)

In case you're feeling a bit blue and don't know where to start looking for that perfect retirement community, here's a U.S. map (sorry, folks - it's just for the U.S.) of assisted living facilities and residential care homes, along with particulars and links for each.

*Senior Living Map*

Here's a screen capture of Pennsylvania's listings ...


----------



## That Guy (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks, Phil.  Lots of good information.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the link.  Something to look forward to - dunno  ??  

Actually my home is about a mile and a half away from a nice retirement community. ..looks nice from the outside. 
I drive by it often and wonder if I will ever end up  there?   I know they have a lot of organized activities for the residents, trips  to interesting places, card games, social gatherings and the apartments are fairly new with either one or two bedrooms.  
It all sounds good...  but just not ready to think about that yet!


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 15, 2013)

I am ready, and looking.  Found one that looks good down the coast a bit and nearer to the few relatives I have left who still care to check that I'm breathing. 
 It's an older unit, recently vacated for reasons I don't want to know, and has to be completely refurbished yet but I've put a hold on it pending the blueprints of changes being available as good communities are hard to find in the right areas due to this being a high retirement demographic region. Opportunity doesn't often knock  in the right place at the right time.

 It's a self care and independent living unit but within an aged community also with assisted living accommodation and all the way through hostel to nursing bed facilities available in the same development as circumstances demand. 
It has a garden that I don't have to tend and offers the security of knowing that help is available in an emergency, or when short term care is needed.  I damn near starved here due to no access to help with anything at all when I couldn't walk or drive so that was a wake up call. 

Like most, a few years ago I'd have preferred death by fork in the eyeball than living in a retirement village, but believe me, attitudes change.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 15, 2013)

For everything there is a season.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 15, 2013)

You got it OG


----------

